
Plants, parasites may communicate using messenger RNA - anigbrowl
http://www.vtnews.vt.edu/articles/2014/08/081514-cals-talkingplants.html
======
daemonk
Cool findings. It's encouraging to see that Science published a paper based
pretty much only on sequencing data.

The next step is to find out the mechanism of how mRNA gets transferred from
parasite to host. How does the mRNA exist stably in the inter-cellular space?
Are there specialized transport proteins? How does it get through the cell
membrane? Are the mRNA actually getting actively translated? Is codon usage
between host and parasite similar?

